# Problem with Park Assist Control Module



## OmarAta (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I had to replace my battery couple of weeks ago, and after installing the new one, my parking sensors/camera are not working any more.
I have a 2009 VW CC Luxury,and every time i put it in reverse, the parking-assist button light would start flashing with a long beep.

After reading the error codes, the problems seems to be with the control module (3C8 919 475)
I am getting error 16347, which after all the research i done, looks like the module got fried :/

Anyway, i took it to the "stealership" for free diagnostic, and they confirmed that the module needs to be replaced.
and they wanted $505 to do that ($225 for the part + $280 labor).

Now few questions:

1. If i bought the same exact part (found it for $160 from another VW Dealer online), is it as simple as plug-n-play ? or does it need programming after installation ?
2. I have read on some thread that all (XXX 919 475) are technically the same, so can i get something like (3AA 919 475 M - PLA 2.0) or (56D 919 475 A - Parkhilfe 8K) and install it ? if yes, does it need programming after installation ?
3. The (3AA 919 475 M) is a PLA 2.0 actually, and i only have 4 front + 4 rear sensors, so, can i install this PLA 2.0 for now, and add the 4 side extra sensors later on ?
4. Last question, is there any way to reprogram my current (3C8 919 475) EEPROM or is it physically damaged ?

Thanks a lot in advance, this problem has been giving me a headache for a while now.



```
{
	"ECUS": [{
		"NAME": "01 - Engine",
		"PART": "06J906026A",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "01 - Engine",
		"PART": "06J906026A",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "02 - Auto Transmission",
		"PART": " unknown",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "03 - ABS Brakes",
		"PART": "3C0614109P",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "08 - Auto HVAC",
		"PART": "5K0907044N",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "09 - Central Electronic",
		"PART": "3C8937049E",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
[B]		"NAME": "10 - Park/Steer Assist",
		"PART": "3C8919475 ",
		"NUMDTC": 1,
		"DTCS": [{
			"TEXT": "16347 - Control module - unknown code"
		}]
[/B]	}, {
		"NAME": "15 - Airbags",
		"PART": "5N0959655 ",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "16 - Steering wheel",
		"PART": " unknown",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "17 - Instruments",
		"PART": "3C8920970B",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "19 - CAN Gateway",
		"PART": "3C0907530F",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "25 - Immobilizer",
		"PART": "3C0959433A",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "36 - Seat Mem. Driver",
		"PART": "3C8959760 ",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "37 - Navigation",
		"PART": "3C0035684C",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "42 - Door Elect. Driver",
		"PART": "1T0959701L",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "44 - Steering Assist",
		"PART": "5N1909144G",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "46 - Central Conv.",
		"PART": "3C0959433A",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "4F - Central Elect. II",
		"PART": "1K0907532 ",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "52 - Door Elect. Passenger",
		"PART": "1T0959702L",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "53 - Parking Brake",
		"PART": "3C8907801A",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "56 - Radio",
		"PART": "3C0035684C",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "62 - Door Rear Left",
		"PART": "3C8959703B",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "65 - Tire Pressure",
		"PART": "3C0959433A",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "6C - Back-up Cam",
		"PART": "3C8907441 ",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "72 - Door Rear, Right",
		"PART": " unknown",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}, {
		"NAME": "77 - Telephone",
		"PART": "1K8051730A",
		"NUMDTC": 0,
		"DTCS": []
	}]
}
```


----------



## OmarAta (Sep 9, 2014)

no one


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

If your 8k module is hardware damaged, you can't reprogramm. You can open it and check what is wrong with the module and see if you can repair it.
You can install PLA 2.0 module and add 4 sensors later, but you can't use Park Pilot, because the module will see that the 4 sensors aren't install.
If you choose to install chinese module 56D 919 475A, you need VCDS to code the module.


----------



## OmarAta (Sep 9, 2014)

I ordered the 56D 919 475 A, since it was $36 only including shipping.
Will see how this goes when I receive it.

And I ordered a VAG-COM KKL 409.1 USB cable to reprogram the module when received,
never played with VAG-COM before, so that will be interesting.

VCDS-Lite should be good enough for me, right ?


----------



## OmarAta (Sep 9, 2014)

So .. I have received my replacement part today (56D 919 475 A)
and i followed the instructions on this thread (http://vwclub.co.za/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=143814)
since the dealer image point to the same location of where my park assist module shall be.

Soooo ... everything seemed okay, i followed the instructions one, and it was not that hard.

* Removed all the parts on the way











* Until I found that magic box



















* And I opened that magic box to find a thick layer on insulation (this was not mentioned in the original thread)











* It took me forever to cut the insulation











* To find out that the module is NOT THERE !!!!













Where the heck is the park assist module ?!!!!
in the dealer diagram it shows that it is here ...











*Any one knows where is it located ?? in the trunk ??*


----------



## OmarAta (Sep 9, 2014)

So, i found the RVC (Rear View Camera) Module in the trunk, right behind that little storage area on the right side.
Could the Park Assist Module be behind the rest of the trim ?
I tried to look with my phone camera and a flash around, but could not see anything else.


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

Parking Aid Control Module -J446-, through 05/2008
Parking Aid Control Module -J446- is located behind side panel trim in luggage compartment, right side.






Parking Aid Control Module -J446-, from 05/2008
The Parking Aid Control Module -J446- is integrated in the Parallel Parking Assistance Control Module -J791- and installed over the relay carrier in the driver footwell
– Switch ignition and all electrical consumers off and disengage the key or ignition switch in position 0 (ignition off). 


– Open the storage compartment in the driver footwell. 


– Release the retaining arm on the upper side and tilt the storage compartment farther out until it can be removed from the pivot points on the bottom.


----------



## OmarAta (Sep 9, 2014)

ronniejamesdio said:


> Parking Aid Control Module -J446-, through 05/2008
> Parking Aid Control Module -J446- is located behind side panel trim in luggage compartment, right side.
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, my car is a 2009, so it could be any of the 2, right ?
I have the (3C) chassis if this information help.
Thanks a lot for helping


----------



## ronniejamesdio (Jul 29, 2012)

If your car is 2009, you have to look at "_Parking Aid Control Module -J446-, from 05/2008"_


----------



## OmarAta (Sep 9, 2014)

ronniejamesdio said:


> If your car is 2009, you have to look at "_Parking Aid Control Module -J446-, from 05/2008"_


Awesome, Thanks.
I found this link, and i thought to share it in-case if someone in the future wanted to know how.
http://www.motor-talk.de/bilder/ausbau-pdc-steuergeraet-g18950770/lichtschalter-i203360800.html

I know I have been too "noob" but is this the correct tutorial to follow ? do i need to take out the headlights switch ?!


----------



## OmarAta (Sep 9, 2014)

Yep, you were right :thumbup:
Found it behind the storage compartment left of the steering wheel.
But it is very tight opening, I wonder if I need to remove the entire trim piece


----------



## Jmhageman7 (Dec 1, 2016)

I think I have this same issue. Since I bought the car (around 130k miles) I have never seen the rear view camera work (but the camera is installed back there), but recently the parking sensors also went out after jump starting the car with another car. 

I have these errors, so it looks like I will need to replace the module to get the parking sensors back.


```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 919 475     HW: 3C8 919 475 
   Component: PARKHILFE 8K  H07 0007  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 97550819100787
   Coding: 300101
   Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
   VCID: 71C728E8A8878BCA36-8024

3 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 40
                    Mileage: 291840 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.03.09
                    Time: 20:00:52

             Freeze Frame:
                    Temperature: 10.0°C

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
            002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 40
                    Mileage: 291840 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.03.09
                    Time: 20:00:02

             Freeze Frame:
                    Temperature: 10.0°C

16347 - Control Module - EEPROM Error 
            014 - Defective
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101110
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 0
                    Mileage: 291835 km
                    Time Indication: 0
```

The issue with my rear view camera could be unrelated. Looks like I have an open circuit somewhere but I'm not sure if that's wiring or another control module. Here are the codes for that:


```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam.        Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
   Part No SW: 3C8 907 441     HW: 3C8 907 441 
   Component: J772__Rearview      0022  
   Revision: 00H06000    Serial number: 525PA8-J830187
   Coding: 0120008
   Shop #: WSC 05320 666 74622
   VCID: 67F346B05643457A68-8032

3 Faults Found:
02203 - Audio / Video Input 1 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101011
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 88
                    Mileage: 293787 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.03.30
                    Time: 16:03:11

             Freeze Frame:
                        Term 15 On
                        Reverse OFF
                    Count: 3

01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 6
                    Fault Frequency: 2
                    Reset counter: 168
                    Mileage: 295080 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.04.18
                    Time: 21:47:13

             Freeze Frame:
                        Term 15 On
                        Reverse OFF
                    Count: 3

01043 - Control Module; Incorrect Software Version 
            000 -  - 
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 0
                    Time Indication: 0
```
Any help is much appreciated. I'd rather not dig into that parking control module until I hear that your install went smoothly. I have VCDS/VAG-COM device if I need to do any software stuff (assuming there are instructions for that).

Thanks!


----------



## Jmhageman7 (Dec 1, 2016)

OmarAta said:


> I ordered the 56D 919 475 A, since it was $36 only including shipping.
> Will see how this goes when I receive it.
> 
> And I ordered a VAG-COM KKL 409.1 USB cable to reprogram the module when received,
> ...



Did you ever get this to work? I'm planning on trying the same thing. I have a different VAG-COM device, but I'm mostly curious if you got the 56D 919 475 control module to work.

Thanks!


----------

